# Help me replace lost striker



## Jason c (9 mo ago)

Thank you so much! I will check back some time next week.




steveh27 said:


> Jason,
> 
> I am the OP and did get 2 from the MS guys on here. My camper van is in the shop with all my turkey gear in it. When I get it back I can see if I still have the second one to send to you.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

steveh27 said:


> Jason,
> 
> I am the OP and did get 2 from the MS guys on here. My camper van is in the shop with all my turkey gear in it. When I get it back I can see if I still have the second one to send to you.
> 
> Steve


Way to pay it forward, it’s a blast from the past but I’m glad I could help.
Flight


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

Jason,

I got my camper van back and found the extra striker. Where are you located? If close you could come get it. If not I should be able to mail it. You could send your address in a pm conversation to me. That would keep it private.

Steve


----------



## Jason c (9 mo ago)

I am not close, I can try to send you a payment for shipping at least. My daughter can send money with things like Venmo????? I can mail. I will try to message you in private…. Thanks so much!!!


steveh27 said:


> Jason,
> 
> I got my camper van back and found the extra striker. Where are you located? If close you could come get it. If not I should be able to mail it. You could send your address in a pm conversation to me. That would keep it private.
> 
> Steve


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Glad thing's worked out for you, Flight and Team Bells you guy's rock for looking out for each other very cool fellas. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

Jason,

It went out in today's mail.

Steve


----------



## Jason c (9 mo ago)

Wow! What a miracle! Google searched images for “green plastic acrylic Turkey call striker” for a shot in the dark and it led me to this very old thread and thank you so much Steve!! Wow! This was super of everyone on here!! It works it’s exact! I will not make that mistake again!


----------

